# Largest hardened chain to fit through EU2200i handle



## bwswede (Sep 13, 2020)

Hello friends,

I am trying to determine the largest size hardened chain that will fit through an EU2200i handle (with aftermarket metal cover). Does anyone have helpful information, and better yet a link to where the chain can be purchased?

TIA,
Blane


----------



## jkingrph (Sep 18, 2017)

First consider adding one of these,






Amazon.com : Honda 63230-Z07-010AH EU2000i Generator Theft Deterrent Bracket : Generator Accessories : Garden & Outdoor


Amazon.com : Honda 63230-Z07-010AH EU2000i Generator Theft Deterrent Bracket : Generator Accessories : Garden & Outdoor



www.amazon.com





I put one on my eu2000, and it is stated to fit the eu2000, and covers the handle so it would be difficult to cut the plastic handle off. I will admit it makes carrying the generator a little less comfortable.

Next measure the height of the opening between the generator body and the handle and go to a good local hardware store and give them the measurements, or simply take the generator along and show them what you want. 

The chain I have measures,outside on the links 1 1/8 x1 7/8 and are welded hardened links.


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

I also have a Honda eu2200 with the anti-theft handle cover and I use a security cable looped through the handle and have it locked to my workbench or truck frame etc. I got the cable from Harbour Freight. I'm sure that it could be compromised easier than a hardened steel chain, but it is very flexible and quiet, and better than nothing. Dutchy


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

we use cable lock here.
just get an master lock cable chain set for atv.
15.00 for a good one.
and it is coated so it will not scuff your case.

you could get sc90 binder chain that is the highest rating in off the shelf chain.
and plastic dip the chain.
most use the hidden lock method in the base plates for higher security.
let me know if you need links for that..

you are better off building a concrete gen shack with heavy steel door for super high security.
you can clad it with decorative block or colored tin to make it look right on the property.


----------



## jkingrph (Sep 18, 2017)

I also have a couple of heavy duty cable locks and some heavy duty padlocks in my travel bag. At home I have the hardened chain which I also put to other uses, like dragging tree limbs behind my mower when needed.


----------



## bwswede (Sep 13, 2020)

Thanks for the replies guys. I curious about iowagold's cable chain set. I am not sure I understand. The only cable chains I am aware of are the kind used on tires when its snowy out. Is there a security product that combines cables and chains?

I would rather not use hardware store chain. I have a set of bolt cutters I use on my personal property and there hasn't been a chain yet that they won't cut in about 5 seconds. My experience with cables though have shown them to crush when I tried using my bolt cutters on them. I could probably get through them but it would take awhile. (I understand power tools will go through any of these products but I am counting on the noise to make me aware of the attempted theft.)

Thanks again,
Blane


----------



## jkingrph (Sep 18, 2017)

The cable locks I have are something like these, thicker and heavier than the typical bicycle lock



https://www.amazon.com/Master-Lock-78DPF-Braided-Diameter/dp/B00004Y8CX/ref=sr_1_14?dchild=1&keywords=3%2F8%22+cable+lock&qid=1605486727&sr=8-14



The chain I got at the local hardware store/lumberyard that i mentioned required something that they used to cut it, much stronger than the typical bolt cutter. As I remember it had a ratchet action, a rather long handle and took quite a few pumps to cut through that chain.

Personally I think a stout chain would be much harder to cut than a cable lock which is just finer strands of wire. The link material on my chain is probably close to 5/16" in diameter. 

I did a quick search and here is a true security chain, probably a bit on the short side.



https://www.amazon.com/Master-Lock-78DPF-Braided-Diameter/dp/B00004Y8CX/ref=sr_1_14?dchild=1&keywords=3%2F8%22+cable+lock&qid=1605486727&sr=8-14


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

7 ft. x 3/8 in. Braided Steel Security Cable


Amazing deals on this 7Ft. X 3/8In Braided Steel Security Cable at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.




www.harborfreight.com


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

I prefer cable as well.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

bwswede said:


> a link to where the chain can be purchased?


When I want something to stay put, I use one of these Kryptonite locking chains: https://www.amazon.com/Kryptonite-K...ocphy=9002579&hvtargid=pla-384715580348&psc=1


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

tabora said:


> When I want something to stay put, I use one of these Kryptonite locking chains: https://www.amazon.com/Kryptonite-K...ocphy=9002579&hvtargid=pla-384715580348&psc=1


I like the sleeve.


----------



## jkingrph (Sep 18, 2017)

This thread got me interested and did some research, I found Western Rigging Supply and the Pewag chain and their Viro locks and placed an order. Chain is square links, and hardened, locks have no space for a bolt cutter to attack the straight bar shackle. 

When I have had my generator out I always worried about theft, even though it would probably take 2, more likely 3 men to pick it up. Nothing is impossible to defeat, but with this security setup, it will now be far more difficult to steal.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

you are just looking to keep the honest as honest!! lol!
and keep the legs short on the gens..
lol
they like to walk off!!
grin!
hidden from view, and quiet is the best plan!!
if they hear or see a loud or open view gen it is a target.

and gps trackers are nice for equipment and expensive gens too.
as well as job trailers and trucks.


----------



## jkingrph (Sep 18, 2017)

That's why after starting to read this thread, and doing some research I decided to upgrade my security chain and locks. The location where I have to position my generator is wide open, at the end of a free standing carport, With the chain I have coming the easy way to steal my unit will be to cut through a 4" square steel post , pull it to the side and take generator, chain and all.. A more secure way may be to lock one end of the chain around the axel or trailer hitch(not the ball) of my 3/4 ton truck.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

I’m rethinking my security measure as well now. lol. I was reluctant to use chain since it rubs and scratches, but the sleeve on that Vulcan chain solves that plus its impressively strong. Pricy... But cheaper then then replacing an eu7000, eu2000, and eu1000 which live together in my enclosure.


----------



## jkingrph (Sep 18, 2017)

Yeah, my eb11000 and two EU2000 's would be about $8000 to replace. I ordered two 8' sections of Pewag 10mm chain from Wes tech rigging supply, a lot less expensive than the Vulcan, and opted to forgo the sleeves.


----------



## bwswede (Sep 13, 2020)

> Yeah, my eb11000 and two EU2000 's would be about $8000 to replace. I ordered two 8' sections of Pewag 10mm chain from Wes tech rigging supply, a lot less expensive than the Vulcan, and opted to forgo the sleeves.


I have been eyeing the same chain but it didn't know if the links were fed through at an angle if they will slip through the handle on my EU2200i's. The width of a link is 1.375" and I only have about 1" of clearance. Have you determined they will fit through your EU2000s' handles?

Blane


----------



## jkingrph (Sep 18, 2017)

bwswede said:


> I have been eyeing the same chain but it didn't know if the links were fed through at an angle if they will slip through the handle on my EU2200i's. The width of a link is 1.375" and I only have about 1" of clearance. Have you determined they will fit through your EU2000s' handles?
> 
> Blane


I just went out and measured my EU2000 looks like 1 7/16.. If close we could probably tilt the link to the side and have plenty of clearance. If it does not work for those little generatoers, I will definetly be using it on my EB11000. Last night when I was looking at their website I saw a smaller 9/32 chain that has a link height of 0.95", still a hardened chain

Jeff


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

@jkingrph Can you chime back with how it fits through the eu2000 handle? It looks like for $3-4 bucks a chafe sleeve can be ordered with the chain. Good stuff.


----------



## jkingrph (Sep 18, 2017)

I just ordered it a couple of days ago, have not received it.

I looked at the chafe sleeve and the price shown is per foot. $3.00/foot +11.95 for chain. I ordered two 8 foot chains, so that would be 16' Knock off a 6" at each end would still be 14" of sleeve or $ 42 for sleeve. The way my big generator is made I really don't need it and may at a later date order a couple of pieces to use near the ends, I don't think the entire chain needs to be sleeved.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

drmerdp said:


> that Vulcan chain


I didn't see another mention of the sleeved Vulcan chain above your post; where did you look at it, on Amazon or ???


----------



## jkingrph (Sep 18, 2017)

I looked at the Vulcan, with sleeve $14.17, Penwag is $11.95 bare. I chose the bare. Price for Vulcan is from Amazon.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

drmerdp said:


> @jkingrph Can you chime back with how it fits through the eu2000 handle? It looks like for $3-4 bucks a chafe sleeve can be ordered with the chain. Good stuff.


you also can get the hydraulic hose nylon sleeve that would help!
any good tractor store have that by the foot.
let me know if you need links on that.
we use it for fuel lines as well for rough service.


----------



## jkingrph (Sep 18, 2017)

iowagold said:


> you also can get the hydraulic hose nylon sleeve that would help!
> any good tractor store have that by the foot.
> let me know if you need links on that.
> we use it for fuel lines as well for rough service.


Would appreciate the links. As an old retired pharmacist I don't know a lot about what is available along these lines.

Jeff


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Pretty cheap from eBay. 









25' Nylon Protective Sleeve Sheath Cable Cover Welding Tig Torch Hydraulic Hose | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 25' Nylon Protective Sleeve Sheath Cable Cover Welding Tig Torch Hydraulic Hose at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

jkingrph said:


> Would appreciate the links. As an old retired pharmacist I don't know a lot about what is available along these lines.
> 
> Jeff


what id do you need jking?
think round pipe size.


----------



## jkingrph (Sep 18, 2017)

iowagold said:


> what id do you need jking?
> think round pipe size.


Height of a chain link is shown as 1.36" so probably 1 3/8 - 1 7/16


----------



## jkingrph (Sep 18, 2017)

Would this work for a chain, link diam 10mm(3/8") outside height 1.36" length 2.15"



https://shop.hoseandfittings.com/catalog/Hose/Hose_Guard/Kevlar/SLV-175_281.html?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

do you have the chain yet?
or is it still on the way?


----------



## jkingrph (Sep 18, 2017)

It was shipped yesterday, est delivery is Sat 21 Nov.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

when it arrives drop the chain in some pipe opening so we can get a good close fit dia on it.
dwv pipe works well to measure the chain dia for sleeve.
that new chain size looks interesting for sure.
it would be cool to see if a 24 inch bolt cutter would cleave it.
we use a dewalt 20 volt angle grinder for making chains for the truck load lashing with the sc90 chain.
and with the right high dollar cut disc it slices through it like butter if you are good with tools.
the trick to cutting it is to stretch the chain tight or have the link in vice grips or a vice.
and if doing the bolt cutter be 90 deg of the link with the cutter bit.


----------



## jkingrph (Sep 18, 2017)

I rather figuerd that about cutting it. An angle grinder would be fine and as you say stretch it or have the link you are cutting in a vice. I'm thinking of takig a scrap of cloth and making a piece of sleeve for some measurements when it arrives.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yea that works!!
we use the pvc pipe for measuring the chain dia..
if the chain fits easy it will pull through with a fish wire or fish tape ok on the sleeve.


----------



## jkingrph (Sep 18, 2017)

My 3/8" Pewag came in this afternoon. I was working out of town this morning, then when I got off made a trip to the rifle range, saved me about 70 miles round trip compared to a special trip over there. 

Went out to the shed and tried it on the Honda EU 2000 and it will pass through fairly easily. The link will not stand straight up but I shoved about a foot of chain through rather easily, even had the Honda fabric cover on the Generator and no problem. It's been a long day, and this old man is a little tired, so will put off actually measuring for a sleeve for another day.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

ok cool!


----------



## jkingrph (Sep 18, 2017)

Just be advised, that stuff is heavy.


----------



## rehoman (Dec 2, 2020)

b


----------

